# Burger Barâ??Build Your Own Ultimate Burgers



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Surprise! A classically trained French chef can make a mean burger. In Burger Bar, readers are given an inside look of the menu and recipes

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

French,_ mais biensur_. _Le accent circumflex_ in "_Barâ,_" was a clue to the little grey cells. Eh, mon ami? Perhaps some were surprised, but not Poirot.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I have no idea what all those accents and question marks are in the thread title.

The book, as anyone who looks at the review will realize, is called _Burger Bar. _


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Zut alors!

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Pour l'amour de Dieu, vous avez raison....

A classically trained chef would have a word for those fancy burgers....

Ici a Montreal ont dit, " Monsieur, (par *Garçon ) '*un hamburger bourgeois' s'il vous plait."

Je vous emprie....


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't nobody 'round heah talk 'Merican no more?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello ,

Languages and food also go hand in hand...

I read the review and believe this line to be so very true :

"he finds some exciting way to maximize the flavor of each ingredient, elevating all of his dishes from very good to truly great. "

This is what all good cooks/chefs should aspire to do.

Balsamic glazed onions to caramilazion , yes. As for all the other ingredients mentioned in the review, it really boils down to personal taste. (à mon *goût)*

Thank you,
Merci


----------

